# Bon Balou - Your Experience With Height?



## etrnlflame (3 March 2017)

I have a Bon Balou filly who just turned 3 this year. She's a May baby, so she still has a couple months before she's 36 months old.

When I bred a different horse, I was forewarned that the sire threw smaller horses out of maiden mares. Thus, my chestnut who was bred from two 16.2hh horses ended up 15.2hh, despite string testing to 16.2hh.

My new mare is out of a maiden mare, but that mare was 17hh+. My girl currently stands 15.2hh, but string tests to 16.2hh.

I'm hoping to hear from other people how much growing their Bon Balou babies did in the years 3-5, and if 15.2hh is normal for this age? From what I've seen, Bon Balou youngsters typically end up 16.1hh-16.3hh. Also, if they've had experience with a Bon Balou baby out of a maiden mare.

Also, she was a twin. Does anyone know if being a twin sometimes stunts growth?

Thank you!


----------



## popsdosh (4 March 2017)

....


----------



## Leo Walker (4 March 2017)

etrnlflame said:



			Also, she was a twin. Does anyone know if being a twin sometimes stunts growth?

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

No exeprience of Bon Balou, but my experience of twins is that is does affect height. I had a mare out of 16.2hh parents who had previously thrown large foals. She was one of a pair of twins and made 14.2hh


----------



## etrnlflame (6 March 2017)

Thank you for sharing that ^_^ From what I read, twins often have one short and one tall... she's 15.2hh and bum high, so hopefully she'll breech 16hh, and her brother seems to be on the same track *fingers crossed*


----------



## ycbm (6 March 2017)

Am I going mad or did you already post this thread under another name a week or two back?  It was almost identical.


----------



## etrnlflame (6 March 2017)

I posted another that asks about horse three-year-old height in general, without specifically related to the Bon Balou line  maybe that's it? Or, I also posted in Horse and Hound.


----------



## ycbm (6 March 2017)

etrnlflame said:



			I posted another that asks about horse three-year-old height in general, without specifically related to the Bon Balou line  maybe that's it? Or, I also posted in Horse and Hound.
		
Click to expand...

So you have two user names? That would explain some of my confusion, thanks. Can't help on the size, sorry.


----------



## etrnlflame (6 March 2017)

No, I only have username, it must be someone else


----------



## ycbm (6 March 2017)

etrnlflame said:



			No, I only have username, it must be someone else 

Click to expand...

Well now I'm completely confused again. You say you have posted another thread, yet your only posts as etrnlflame are on this thread. So if you've posted another thread, then you must have two user names! Or I really am going doolally


----------



## ycbm (6 March 2017)

Sorry, I'm not trying to make any silly point here except about my own memory!  I probably read this thread before, including a response by Popsdosh, but he has deleted it and that's totally confused me. I hope someone more helpful comes along soon!


----------



## charlie55 (7 September 2018)

I ride one out of bon balou and he is 17.3


----------

